# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ !!!!!

## hook

::  Που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση δεν ξερω  ::  ειμαστε τοσος κοσμος βρε παιδια σε μια ακτινα 1200 μετρων το πολυ απο το κεντρο και ουσιαστικα δεν μπορουμε να συνδεθουμε λογο της ιδιαιτερα ανομιογενης μορφολογιας του πειραια μας  ::  Το θέμα βεβαια ειναι πλεον καθαρα οικονομικο!!! Το λεω αυτο διοτι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ΑΜΕΣΑ να τοποθετησω AP και στο κεντρο του πειραια (στο κτιριο που ειναι το metropolis) *και στην κορυφη του Π Ηλια* κατι το οποιο θα βολεβαι απιστευτα και αλλες περιοχες.Ρήχτε μια ματια για το που βρισκομαι εγω http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... ?nodeid=92 με ενα AP που δουλευει κανονικα αλλα μοναχικα εδο και 2 βδομαδες.Πειραιοτες καλο ειναι να οργανωθουμε και να μαζεψουμε τα περιπου 250ε που χρειαζονται για ενα σωτηριο dlink ΚΡΙΜΑ ειναι.Στελνω και μια Φωτο απο την ταράτσα μου.Μακαρι Παναγια μου να γινει το θαυμα να βρουμε αλλο ενα Dlinkaki!

----------


## papashark

Θα πάρω αύριο και άλλο 900+, έχω και μια ομνι οπότε μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε.......

Ναι είναι καιρός να βρούμε άλλο σημείο για ΑΡ αντί για το σπίτι μου  ::

----------


## drf

και ο Θεός μαζί μας τις άγιες αυτές ημέρες....  ::

----------


## MyLord

Katarxin xronia polla kai kalos sas vrika!  :: 

Ti ginete re paidia? Ki ego apo pirea eimai kai me endiaferei arketa to olo thema, opios exei tin efxeria as me katatopisei me to ti akrivos xriazete kai loipa.

----------


## papashark

> Katarxin xronia polla kai kalos sas vrika! 
> 
> Ti ginete re paidia? Ki ego apo pirea eimai kai me endiaferei arketa to olo thema, opios exei tin efxeria as me katatopisei me to ti akrivos xriazete kai loipa.


Που βρίσκεσε ?

Δεν βρίκα καταχωρησή σου στην nodedb, για ενημερωσέ μας, ο Πειραίας σε περιμένει !!!!!  ::

----------


## MyLord

> Που βρίσκεσε ?
> 
> Δεν βρίκα καταχωρησή σου στην nodedb, για ενημερωσέ μας, ο Πειραίας σε περιμένει !!!!!



H perioxi pou meno einai h drapetsona kai to spiti mou einai sto isogio alla to ktirio tetraorofo opote mporo aneta na stiso pano otidipote xriastei mias kai, eftixos, einai idioktito. Giro mou exo merikes polikatikies alla doksa ton theo apo istous kai tetia den exo provlima mias kai eimai ilektronikos kai exo stisei kamposa makrinaria, fantasou gia mena ti mporo na kano!  :: 
Tora oson afora thn nodedb ontos den exo kanei kamia kataxorisi giati den iksera an xriazete kati tetio, kai gia na eimai ilikrinis oute tora gnorizo alla tha to psakso ki an einai tha grafto!  ::

----------


## drf

εάν βλέπεις τον ΟΛΠ Πειραιά τότε έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες διασύνδεσης με το node hook ! 


ps: Χρήστο σε βλέπω "κομβικό" σημείο...  ::

----------


## drf

Ακολουθούν 2 φωτό όπου δίχνουν γνωστό Πειραιώτικο node σε έξαλη κατάσταση πριν την αγορά AP έξω από γνωστό μαγαζί της Αθήνας...  ::  


photo 1
photo 2



τα σχόλια περιτά....  ::

----------


## hook

> Ακολουθούν 2 φωτό όπου δίχνουν γνωστό Πειραιώτικο node σε έξαλη κατάσταση πριν την αγορά AP έξω από γνωστό μαγαζί της Αθήνας...  
> 
> 
> photo 1
> photo 2
> 
> 
> 
> τα σχόλια περιτά....


NAI ALLA EIDES OI PROSPATHIES APEDOSAN MPOREI TELIKA PRIN TO TELOS TOU XRONOU NA KANOUME PROTOXRONIA WONLINE!!!
BRHKA ENA PALIO FILO POU MENEI STO SOSTO SEIMEIO KAI ME PC!!!! AN OLA PANE KALA!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Ελπίζω ύστερα από τον φοβερό ιστό που στήσαμε στον dti, να κάνουμε μια καλή εγκατάσταση και στον Πειραιά !

----------


## smarag

> Ελπίζω ύστερα από τον φοβερό ιστό που στήσαμε στον dti, να κάνουμε μια καλή εγκατάσταση και στον Πειραιά !


kai ego sinarmologoume stin taratsa siga siga...!

elpizo prin to neo etos na pezo ston aera!

----------


## MyLord

Ton vlepo ton olp apo tin taratsa mou an thimame kala, alla opos kai na xei lisi tha vrethei kai tha ton do, to poly poly an den to do ego tha ton kano na me dei aytos!  :: 
Pou mporo na matho ti akrivos xriazomai kai to kiriotero apo pou mporo na ta promithefto?
Kati pou tha me endiefere perisotero einai na matho ti akrivos kikloforei kai mias kai eimai oligon ti kolimenos me ayta ta themata an einai na mporo na valo kati kalo 'h kati pou mporei na epektinei tis dianotites tou diktiou tote den exo kanena provlima na to kano, an ki efoson to epitrepei h tseph mou fisika.

----------


## smarag

> Ton vlepo ton olp apo tin taratsa mou an thimame kala, alla opos kai na xei lisi tha vrethei kai tha ton do, to poly poly an den to do ego tha ton kano na me dei aytos! 
> Pou mporo na matho ti akrivos xriazomai kai to kiriotero apo pou mporo na ta promithefto?
> Kati pou tha me endiefere perisotero einai na matho ti akrivos kikloforei kai mias kai eimai oligon ti kolimenos me ayta ta themata an einai na mporo na valo kati kalo 'h kati pou mporei na epektinei tis dianotites tou diktiou tote den exo kanena provlima na to kano, an ki efoson to epitrepei h tseph mou fisika.



Ti perioxi eisai ? Ego Ag. Vasili!

----------


## MyLord

> Ti perioxi eisai ? Ego Ag. Vasili!


Ego eimai drapetsona, konta stin eklisia tis analipseos an exeis akousta.
Alla simia pou einai arketa gnosta einai oi pitsaries (diastavrosi El.Benizelou kai Sokratous), to sinema Melina (proin Dora) kai to polidinamo astinomiko tmima tis drapetsonas opou einai merika stena pio kato apo mena.

Mia asxeti erotisi, to marag apo to nick sou exei na kanei me to onoma sou 'h mipos me kapia eteria?

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> Ti perioxi eisai ? Ego Ag. Vasili!
> 
> 
> Ego eimai drapetsona, konta stin eklisia tis analipseos an exeis akousta.
> Alla simia pou einai arketa gnosta einai oi pitsaries (diastavrosi El.Benizelou kai Sokratous), to sinema Melina (proin Dora) kai to polidinamo astinomiko tmima tis drapetsonas opou einai merika stena pio kato apo mena.
> ...


Exi Sxesi me to Onomateponimo mou!

----------


## iNFeCTeD

Pistevo pos irthe i ora oi Peiraiotes pou endiaferontai pragmatika gia to project na arxisoun na ksekokalizoun to forum oste na katatopistoun sta vasika toulaxiston kai oti aporia exoun na kanoun post sto "erotiseis". Episis, na valoun to node tous sti nodedb!! Vazontas to node sas sti db DEN simainei tipota allo apo to oti oi upoloipoi mporoume na sas doume pou eiste!!!! Dustuxos i perioxi mas exei mia idiaiteri morfologia. P.x. ego (node 33) prepei na sindetho me node sto limani, olp klp. mias kai mono ekei vlepo....  ::  

Ante mpas kai doume kamia wireless imera!  :: 

P.S. Molis eida pos o beez einai poli konta mou (100m). Geitona pou exeis xathei?!? Episis to node sou sti db den epitrepei zoom... gi'auto den fainetai ki olas  ::

----------


## papashark

To δεύτερο ΑΡ (η καλύτερα η κατάργηση του πρώτου και μετεγκατάσταση του) στον Πειραιά είναι προ των πυλών !  ::  

Θα είχε γίνει σήμερα κιόλας αν δεν μας τα χάλαγε η βροχή......

Αγοράστικε ένα ακόμα 900+, το pigtail θα συνδέσει κατευθείαν την κεραία με το 900+, και η κεραία θα είναι είτε μια 8αρα omni, είτε ένα panel 8 dbi πάλι.

Συνολική ισχύης δεν θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, 14.77 + 8 - 0.77 (απώλειες pigtail) = ~22 dbi αρκετή για σεχδόν 2 χλμ εκπομπής με ευαισθησία 82db για τα 900+ σαν clients. Η απόσταση αυτή πιστεύω ότι πιάνει και όσους μένουν σε Καλίπολη σε σημείο που να βλέπουν την Καστέλα.

Εάν δούμε πρόβλημα τότε θα αντικαταστήσουμε την 8αρα με μια 12αρα με σημαντικές όμως απώλειες σε θέματα υψομετρικών διαφορών.

Φίλε hook, δώσε μας περισσότερες πληροφωρίες που περίπου θα είναι το σημείο για να αρχίσουν οι υπόλοιποι Πειραιώτες να ανεβαίνουν στην ταράτσα τους για να το βρουν !!!  ::

----------


## hook

Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής υπάρχουν δύο στπίτια τα οποία το ένα είναι ακριβώς κάτω απο την κερέα της telestes και το αλλο είναι μια 6 όροφη πολυκτικία στην αρχή της γέφυρας που ανεβαίνει Π ηλία Εγω προτιμό να τοποθετιθεί στο δεύτερο διότι το παλικάρι που μένει εκει computerizetai είναι γραφίστας αλλα απλά δεν έχει ξανακούσει περι awmn και θέλει πρώτα να δει περι τίνος πρόκειται ! Δεν νομίζω οτι θα καθηστερήσουμε πολύ πιθανον και αύριο θα ενημερώσω τηλεφονικός ! το άλλο εκεί στην teleste είναι φίλης της μητέρας μου που εεε δεν εχει σχέσει με τα δικά μας αλλα εξυπηρετεί λόγο ύψους! Λιγη υπομονή ακόμα και θα δούμε όμορφα πράγματα! εγω είμαι έτοιμος πάντος με τα καλόδια μου το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί και οτι αλλο χρειάζεται!!! Αντε και καλή χρονια Wonline!!!




> To δεύτερο ΑΡ (η καλύτερα η κατάργηση του πρώτου και μετεγκατάσταση του) στον Πειραιά είναι προ των πυλών !  
> 
> Θα είχε γίνει σήμερα κιόλας αν δεν μας τα χάλαγε η βροχή......
> 
> Αγοράστικε ένα ακόμα 900+, το pigtail θα συνδέσει κατευθείαν την κεραία με το 900+, και η κεραία θα είναι είτε μια 8αρα omni, είτε ένα panel 8 dbi πάλι.
> 
> Συνολική ισχύης δεν θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, 14.77 + 8 - 0.77 (απώλειες pigtail) = ~22 dbi αρκετή για σεχδόν 2 χλμ εκπομπής με ευαισθησία 82db για τα 900+ σαν clients. Η απόσταση αυτή πιστεύω ότι πιάνει και όσους μένουν σε Καλίπολη σε σημείο που να βλέπουν την Καστέλα.
> 
> Εάν δούμε πρόβλημα τότε θα αντικαταστήσουμε την 8αρα με μια 12αρα με σημαντικές όμως απώλειες σε θέματα υψομετρικών διαφορών.
> ...

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, εγώ την Πέμπτη δεν δουλέω, εσύ hook απεργείς και o Infected δουλέυει τον κόσμο, εεε σόρρυ, σπουδάζει.  ::  

Μόνο ο DRF δεν θα μπορεί, αλλά στο μόνο που θα μας λήψει είναι στην φωτογραφική κάλυψη ! (άντε και θα κάνουμε φωτορομάντζο !)  ::  

Οπότε λέω Πέμπτη καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και καιρού επιτρέποντος πάμε για εγκατάσταση ?

----------


## drf

> Ωραία, εγώ την Πέμπτη δεν δουλέω, εσύ hook απεργείς και o Infected δουλέυει τον κόσμο, εεε σόρρυ, σπουδάζει.  
> 
> Μόνο ο DRF δεν θα μπορεί, αλλά στο μόνο που θα μας λήψει είναι στην φωτογραφική κάλυψη ! (άντε και θα κάνουμε φωτορομάντζο !)  
> 
> Οπότε λέω Πέμπτη καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και καιρού επιτρέποντος πάμε για εγκατάσταση ?


σκοτεινές,ύπουλες και υποχθώνιες δυνάμεις επικράτησαν ώστε να γίνει η εγκατάσταση εν απουσία μου....  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Μόνο ο DRF δεν θα μπορεί, αλλά στο μόνο που θα μας λήψει είναι στην φωτογραφική κάλυψη ! (άντε και θα κάνουμε φωτορομάντζο !)


σκοτεινές,ύπουλες και υποχθώνιες δυνάμεις επικράτησαν ώστε να γίνει η εγκατάσταση εν απουσία μου....  :: [/quote]

Είναι η μαφία του Papashark που δεν αφήνει τον φωτογραφικό φακό του DRF να τον ξανασυλλάβει σε τρυφερές στιγμές με το κρουστικό τρυπάνι ...  ::   ::   ::  

Μέρες που είναι, ας κάνουμε και κανα καλαμπούρι...

----------


## jkk

geia sas kai kalh xronia se olous

exo kanei attachment me foto apo thn taratsa mou gia na koitaksete


keep it wireless  ::

----------


## jkk

xmmmm kati den phge kala sthn foto den fainetai oloklhrh ,leipei meros apo katw  ::

----------


## BabisGR

Molis travi3a merikes photo apo tin taratsa mou,eimai sto keratsini stin xaraygi.vlepo piato olo ton peiraia athina,alla akoma den exo valei e3oteriki keraia to dlink douleyei me to kereaki tou.

----------


## papashark

BabisGR > Χμ... υπάρχει μία καλή περίπτωση να συνδεέσε στο ΑΡ 405 μόλις του βάλουμε την 12αρα omni !  :: 

JKK > Τι βλέπεις από Προφήτη Ηλία ? Βλέπεις τις κεραίες τις TELESTET ? Την καφετέρια Porto Leone ? 

Α, και κάτι ακόμα, παιδιά please όχι πολύ μεγάλες φωτογραφίες, κάποιοι μπαίνουμε με GPRS και τα βλέπουμε όλα κωλιώμενα !  ::

----------


## drf

se polu ligo xroniko diastima apo oti fainetai oi peiraiwtes de 8a xreiazontai kan exwteriki keraia ean ola pane kat-eyxhn...  :: 

>babisgr 8a xreiasteis mia toulaxiston grid na mas deis apo ekei h na kanoume ena dokimastiko link se syntomo diasthma..

----------


## BabisGR

Vlepo kateythian ton profiti ilia...fenetai kai stin photo.Sigoura xriazetai mia kereouls.Alithia 3eretai se ti times pezoun?Mporo na vro mia edo?Pros to paron to mono link pou kano einai me ena filo ligo pio piso apo emena.Ante..na kanoume kai kanena link na doume...HiTech to Limani...!!

----------


## jkk

hello Papashark,

apo thn allh meria ths taratsas blepw ena kommati apo P.Hlia, to kalo einai oti eimai kai arketa konta. Syzhtaga me ton Hook kai eidame oti logika aneta mporw na paizw apo P.Hlia egw ,we ll see  :: 

na kai mia foto me ton P.Hlia  ::

----------


## drf

Παιδιά.... ΕΛΕΟΣ...!!!  ::  .... υπάρχουν και "φτωχοί" που μπαίνουν με GPRS !!!!  ::  

Aν είναι δυνατόν οι φωτό να γίνονται *640x480* resize.

----------


## papashark

> hello Papashark,
> 
> apo thn allh meria ths taratsas blepw ena kommati apo P.Hlia, to kalo einai oti eimai kai arketa konta. Syzhtaga me ton Hook kai eidame oti logika aneta mporw na paizw apo P.Hlia egw ,we ll see 
> 
> na kai mia foto me ton P.Hlia


Πιστεύω ότι αν μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε την όμνι στην τρίτη εναλλακτική λύση που έχουμε βρει τότε θα παίξεις και εσύ, η υψομετρική διαφορά με φοβίζει λίγο, αν και δεν πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα.

Για πες μου όμως γιατί από την φώτο δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω αν και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Οπως βλέπω την φώτο δεξια του άλσους υπάρχουν οι κεραίες της Telestet, ακόμα λίγο πιο δεξιά είναι η καφετέρια Porto Leone που έχει κλησει την ταράτσα με πέργκολα, τέντες από πάνω και μουσαμάδες από κάτω, αν βλέπεις εκεί τότε θα είσαι ΟΚ αν δεχθούν να εγκαταστήσουμε την όμνι μας εκεί.

----------


## airmark

Χαιρετώ τους Πειραιώτες...
Μετά από συζήτηση με το drf αρχίζω να το βλέπω πιο ζεστά το όλο θέμα. Δε μπόρεσα να καταχωρηθώ στο nodedb γιατί έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους. 
Για τους "ηγέτες" της Πειραιώτικης ασύρματης δικτύωσης, εδώ:  μπορείτε να δείτε πού βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου. Πρόκειται για 5όροφη πολυκατοικία (εγώ μένω στον τρίτο) με _σχετικά_ καλό υψόμετρο (από την πίσω πλευρά πρέπει να έχω οπτική επαφή με το hook), από μπροστά (προς ναό Αγίας Παρασκευής) αρχίζει ανηφόρα (μέχρι την Πλ. Σερφιώτου) και τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν (αν δεν ήταν αυτή η ανηφόρα, μάλλον θα έβλεπα και το Νίκο (drf)).

----------


## stoidis

Επειδή η εικόνα δεν φαινόταν από κάποιον ο οποίος δεν είχε επισκεφτεί πρώτα το pbase, την επισύναψα σε αυτό το post.

----------


## drf

Πειραιάς update!

επιτυχές Link μεταξύ papashark-1 & sv1efm  ::  



....and going going going  ::

----------


## drf

> Χαιρετώ τους Πειραιώτες...
> Μετά από συζήτηση με το drf αρχίζω να το βλέπω πιο ζεστά το όλο θέμα. Δε μπόρεσα να καταχωρηθώ στο nodedb γιατί έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους. 
> Για τους "ηγέτες" της Πειραιώτικης ασύρματης δικτύωσης, εδώ: μπορείτε να δείτε πού βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου. Πρόκειται για 5όροφη πολυκατοικία (εγώ μένω στον τρίτο) με _σχετικά_ καλό υψόμετρο (από την πίσω πλευρά πρέπει να έχω οπτική επαφή με το hook), από μπροστά (προς ναό Αγίας Παρασκευής) αρχίζει ανηφόρα (μέχρι την Πλ. Σερφιώτου) και τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν (αν δεν ήταν αυτή η ανηφόρα, μάλλον θα έβλεπα και το Νίκο (drf)).


καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας Μάρκο!!

Λοιπόν δες αυτά που είπαμε , την πανοραμική φωτό καθώς και που βλέπεις και προχωράμε!

Ισως τώρα που μαζευόμαστε να κάνουμε ένα πριβέ "Πόρτο Λεόνε" mtg να δούμε πώς θα οργανωθούμε τοπικά..  ::

----------


## airmark

::  Μετά από μια βδομάδα που δίνω και ξαναδίνω τις παραμέτρους χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, τα παρατάω. Ίσως δοκιμάσω σε κανα μήνα πάλι. Ή αν κάποιος μπορεί να με καταχωρήσει, οι γεωγραφικές μου συντεταγμένες είναι:
Lat-Long: 37° 55' 47" , 23° 38' 4" || 37,9299 , 23,6345
Το Σ/Κ θα έχω νεώτερα και ακριβέστερα στοιχεία για το πού βλέπω και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται τολμηρό αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορώ να έχω link με Γλυφάδα. Βλέπω θάλασσα και απέναντι είναι Γλυφάδα, Βούλα κλπ. Με καλό καιρό φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα. Θα μου πείτε όμως καλύτερα εσείς.

----------


## airmark

Και εδώ:
http://www.pbase.com/image/12467389
μπορείτε να δείτε τι βλέπει κανείς από την ταράτσα μου. Προς το νότο τα πράγματα είναι καλά δεδομένης της κλίσης της περιοχής. Για τον ίδιο όμως λόγο τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά προς το βορρά. Δε βλέπω ούτε το drf ούτε το hook.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Βρε papashark gia des afto. H απόσταση είναι βέβαι τεράστια! αλλά δεν χάνουμε τίποτα. Εδώ βρήκα τον BabisGR. Καλλιθέα - Κερατσίνι 9.7 Κm !!!!

----------


## dti

> Μετά από μια βδομάδα που δίνω και ξαναδίνω τις παραμέτρους χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, τα παρατάω. Ίσως δοκιμάσω σε κανα μήνα πάλι. Ή αν κάποιος μπορεί να με καταχωρήσει, οι γεωγραφικές μου συντεταγμένες είναι:
> Lat-Long: 37° 55' 47" , 23° 38' 4" || 37,9299 , 23,6345


Βάλε τις συντεταγμένες σου χρησιμοποιώντας τελεία στην υποδιαστολή αντί για κόμα. Τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες έχουν ήδη προστεθεί κάπου 10 νέα nodes και δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα στην καταχώρηση νέων κόμβων.

----------


## papashark

> Βρε papashark gia des afto. H απόσταση είναι βέβαι τεράστια! αλλά δεν χάνουμε τίποτα. Εδώ βρήκα τον BabisGR. Καλλιθέα - Κερατσίνι 9.7 Κm !!!!


Τι πρέπει να καταλάβω εγώ από αυτό ?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ότι έχουμε καλή θέα. Δεν συμφωνείς

----------


## KostasTheGReat

paidia pira kai go 900+ kai thelo kalodiaki kai kereoula... vrika kerea ston tridima grid 19db 35e kala den eine? etoimoparadoti!!

kalodiaki tora?? poso peripou na to ypologizo mazi me to visma gia to 900+ ?? 

ante na enonete siga siga kai i peiraiki  ::

----------


## drf

> ότι έχουμε καλή θέα. Δεν συμφωνείς


Η Καλή θέα σου βλέπει και πίσω από τον Π.Ηλία ;;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Οχι δεν νομιζω.

----------


## dti

> kalodiaki tora?? poso peripou na to ypologizo mazi me to visma gia to 900+ ??


Θα έχω αύριο διαθέσιμα κάποια pigtails για d-link. 
Η τιμή καθενός είναι 25 ευρώ. Είναι με καλώδιο LMR-195 και επάργυρο N κοννέκτορα (προς αποφυγή σύγκρισης της τιμής με ανόμοιας ποιότητας pigtails...)

----------


## airmark

Για να μη συζητάμε prive με τον Κώστα (the great), γράφω καλύτερα εδώ.
Είμαστε πολύ κοντά με τον Κώστα. Ψάχνουμε κάποιον στην κορυφή του λόγου της Καλλίπολης (πλατεία Σερφιώτου) για να μας συνδέσει με τον Αγ. Βασίλη (drf) και κάποιον προς Πλ. Καρπάθου για να συνδεθούμε με έναν που βρίσκεται κοντά στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. Μετά νομίζω (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά πώς λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα) ότι είμαστε online με τον υπόλοιπο Πειραιά.
Εγώ ψάχνω επίσης και για εξοπλισμό.
Μετά την αρχική μου απογοήτευση από το ανεπιτυχές τεστ με το Νίκο στην ταράτσα μου, έδωσα τα χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό για να πάρω ΧΒΟΧ  ::  
Αν φανεί όμως φως στο τούνελ, θα κοπεί νέο κονδύλι!  ::  
Κάτι ακόμη:
κάπου (GOToC) πήρε το μάτι μου ότι "παίζει" Internet στο awmn. Αυτό είναι γενικό ή ισχύει μόνο για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές ή συγκεκριμένους χρήστες;

----------


## KostasTheGReat

gia to internet yparxei prooptiki gia mas airmark an kataferoume na syndethoume me drf kai to ypolipo peiraiko komati (perisotera o drf) ..

Ego Pisteuo oti tha mporo na syndetho me ton hakunas ( sto sxoleio konta stin sxoli dokimon) kai ton Alif (ston foinika apenanti) .. episis logika epidi eimaste konta tha mporoume na syndethoume metaxy mas... 
opote apo sena prepei na vroume enan ekei konta... ( sigoura tha vrethei kapios tha protinoume kai dorean exoplismo na tou dosoume gia delear  ::  ) 

Ante na kataferoume na vgoume paraexo! .. 

airmark yparxei kai o komvos KostasTheGreat-2 pou eine se gamato simeio .. isos an kataferoume link me sena tote tha vgoume athina monoi mas me ti mia ;-pp

----------


## drf

> Για να μη συζητάμε prive με τον Κώστα (the great), γράφω καλύτερα εδώ.
> Είμαστε πολύ κοντά με τον Κώστα. Ψάχνουμε κάποιον στην κορυφή του λόγου της Καλλίπολης (πλατεία Σερφιώτου) για να μας συνδέσει με τον Αγ. Βασίλη (drf) και κάποιον προς Πλ. Καρπάθου για να συνδεθούμε με έναν που βρίσκεται κοντά στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων.


* ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΣΤΗ NODEDB ??? [/Β]  

ιδανική λύση είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος στη Πλ.Σερφιώτου! Από εκεί θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε τουλάχιστον 3 interfaces! Ενα σε AP mode και δύο για "backbone" Ενα προς hook και άλλο ένα προς Προφ.Ηλία (ελπίζω το Σάββατο να το βάλουμε!! hook ακους;;; )






Μετά νομίζω (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά πώς λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα) ότι είμαστε online με τον υπόλοιπο Πειραιά.
Εγώ ψάχνω επίσης και για εξοπλισμό.


για εξοπλισμό δες τους "χορηγούς" μας! privenet για ap και τριδήμα για κεραιούλα..






Μετά την αρχική μου απογοήτευση από το ανεπιτυχές τεστ με το Νίκο στην ταράτσα μου, έδωσα τα χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό για να πάρω ΧΒΟΧ 


και όμως!! ακόμα και στο xbox μπορείς να βάλεις ethernet!  





Αν φανεί όμως φως στο τούνελ, θα κοπεί νέο κονδύλι!  
Κάτι ακόμη:
κάπου (GOToC) πήρε το μάτι μου ότι "παίζει" Internet στο awmn. Αυτό είναι γενικό ή ισχύει μόνο για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές ή συγκεκριμένους χρήστες;


διάβαζε περισσότερα από την ίδια την πηγή και όχι από τρίτα fora ...*

----------


## drf

> gia to internet yparxei prooptiki gia mas airmark an kataferoume na syndethoume me drf kai to ypolipo peiraiko komati (perisotera o drf) ..
> 
> Ego Pisteuo oti tha mporo na syndetho me ton hakunas ( sto sxoleio konta stin sxoli dokimon) kai ton Alif (ston foinika apenanti) .. episis logika epidi eimaste konta tha mporoume na syndethoume metaxy mas... 
> opote apo sena prepei na vroume enan ekei konta... ( sigoura tha vrethei kapios tha protinoume kai dorean exoplismo na tou dosoume gia delear  ) 
> 
> Ante na kataferoume na vgoume paraexo! .. 
> 
> airmark yparxei kai o komvos KostasTheGreat-2 pou eine se gamato simeio .. isos an kataferoume link me sena tote tha vgoume athina monoi mas me ti mia ;-pp


δες και την προηγούμενη απάντηση μου..

επίσεις το άλλο πολύ ποιό εύκολο σενάριο είναι να "βγείτε" από το Καλαμάκι...  ::  

Εκεί υπάρχει ένας κόμβος ο οποίος θα ανοίξει , από ότι μου είπε , αυτό το Σάββατο οπότε θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και δοκιμές στο "Τετραήμερο.."  ::

----------


## KostasTheGReat

airmark ti paixnidia exeis sto xbox ?  ::  to xbox ginete ftp.. tha to valo sto 900+ otan syndethoume kai tha antalazoume paixnidia apeutheias aptous diskous tis konsolas ;-p


ax kai na eixa mia kereoula ;-(

----------


## drf

> ax kai na eixa mia kereoula ;-(



ΤΡΙΔΗΜΑΣ....  ::

----------


## airmark

> ιδανική λύση είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος στη Πλ.Σερφιώτου! Από εκεί θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε τουλάχιστον 3 interfaces! Ενα σε AP mode και δύο για "backbone" Ενα προς hook και άλλο ένα προς Προφ.Ηλία (ελπίζω το Σάββατο να το βάλουμε!! hook ακους;;; )
> 
> ...
> 
> και όμως!! ακόμα και στο xbox μπορείς να βάλεις ethernet!


Αυτό λέω και γω... Άντε να τον βρούμε όμως στη Σερφιώτου...  ::  

Όσον αφορά το ΧΒΟΧ εννοούσα ότι έδωσα τα χρήματα που θα πήγαιναν για δικτυακό εξοπλισμό σε ΧΒΟΧ + τα περιφερειακά του, σκληρό δίσκο κλπ.
Και τώρα ετοιμάζομαι για ένα ταξίδι στην Αμερική τέλος του μήνα οπότε κάνω αιματηρές (σχεδόν) οικονομίες... (και θα κάνω και μετά γιατί ένα μέρος των εξόδων θα πάει στις πιστωτικές κάρτες και θα θέλω να το πληρώσω κατευθείαν χωρίς να πληρώσω τόκους. Άρα με βλέπω προς το καλοκαίρι να ξαναέχω χρήματα για να μπω στο παιχνίδι...
Αν και ποτέ μη λες ποτέ. Ο εξοπλισμός φτηναίνει και υπάρχει και δώρο Πάσχα  ::  
Άντε να δούμε... 
(πάντως ψήνομαι, είναι γεγονός αυτό)

----------


## airmark

> airmark ti paixnidia exeis sto xbox ?  to xbox ginete ftp.. tha to valo sto 900+ otan syndethoume kai tha antalazoume paixnidia apeutheias aptous diskous tis konsolas ;-p


ftp server γίνεται, όχι client... Που σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούμε να βλεπόμαστε (πιθανώς - αν και όχι σίγουρα - να παίζουμε και δικτυακά) αλλά όχι να αλλάζουμε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ παιχνίδια. μπορούμε αλλά μέσω ενός PC... Το οποίο δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα - απλά θα θέλουμε διπλάσιο χρόνο...
έχω διάφορα παιχνίδια, γύρω στα 12-14, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς (και βέβαια χιλιάδες σε emulators). Αλλά τα έχω ΟΛΑ στο σκληρό δίσκο, δεν έχω κανένα σε DVD/CD!

----------


## rentis_city

Είπες ότι έχεις χιλιάδες παιχνίδια σε emulators? Εννοείς ROMs, έτσι?
Μήπως έχεις και την συλλογή με όλες τις ROMs του MAME?  ::  
Για κανόνισε να στήσεις κανά κόμβο, να βάλεις και κανά ftp server...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το ΧΒΟΧ γίνεται και Linux Box  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ψάξε για το XBOX Linux Projectt ή κάπως έτσι

----------


## airmark

Έχω τα 14CD του ΜΑΜΕ. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η πλήρης συλλογή αλλά είναι από τις πληρέστερες. Αν (ή μάλλον όταν) μπω στο ασύρματο δίκτυο πολύ ευχαρίστως να τα βάλω online να τα πάρετε όλοι.
Όσον αφορά το Linux project, το έχω κοιτάξει, κατέβασα και ένα από τα δύο distributions αλλά δεν έχω (ακόμη) πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι για το ΧΒΟΧ για να το βάλω. Αν βρω πουθενά adaptor θα πάρω και τότε θα το εγκαταστήσω. Το Linux όμως δε μπορει να δουλεύει παράλληλα με τα παιχνίδια ή τα άλλα προγράμματα του ΧΒΟΧ οπότε δε θα μπορεί το ΧΒΟΧ να παίξει το ρόλο ενός μόνιμου ΑΡ του ασύρματου δικτύου (γιατί προφανώς κάποιες στιγμές θα παίζω παιχνίδια ή θα βλέπω divx ταινίες ή κάτι άλλο).

----------


## terper

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι ο απόλυτος νέοπας εδώ... Είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα, ή πρώτη μου επίσκεψη και η πρώτη μου ενασχόληση με το awmn... Βέβαια ως είναι αυτονόητο είμαι και .. .παντ(ρ)ελώς άσχετος! Βρίσκομαι στην ΤΕρψιθέα (Αλκιβιάδου και Σκουζέ) ακριβώς δηλαδή στο δρόμο που βρίσκεται η Δροσοπηγή στο Πασαλιμάνι και νομίζω ότι από την ταράτσα μου βλέπω αρκετές περιοχές. Βέβαια αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτό, πως μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο, τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται πόσο θα μου κοστίσει, και τι θα κερδίσω από την όλη προσπάθεια εκτός από την χαρά της δημιουργίας! Αν και πιθανότατα με μερικά search και λίγο διάβασμα θα βρω απαντήσεις στα περισσότερα από αυτά... θα ήθελα αν δεν βαριέστε (φαντάζομαι έχετε ήδη πει τα ίδια πράγματα μοιριάδες φορές  ::  ) να με ενημερώσετε στο περίπου. 
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ γενικά εγώ να βοηθήσω με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο την όλη προσππάθεια και κυρίως ποια είναι τα πρώτα πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνω για να καταφέρω τελικά να γίνω κρίκος του δικτύου. Φαντάζομαι μια επίσκεψη στο Πλαίσιο ή παρόμοιο κατάστημα επιβάλλεται. Πόσα ευρά να έχω μαζί μου και τη άλλο να υπολογίσω; Τι άλλα στοιχεία χρειάζεστε για να με βοηθήσετε; Ποιος καλός άνθρωπος  ::  είναι κοντά μου και ξέρει τις διαδικασίες ώστε αν χρειαστεί να τον ένοχλήσω και πιο άμεσα για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο;  ::

----------


## terper

Η ακριβής θέση του σπιτιού μου στον Πειραιά...

Παρεπιπτόντως στην βάση με τα nodes...
α.) Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κανω εγώ (δηλώνω απλά την πρόθεση για είσοδο στο δίκτυο :: 
β.) Δεν εμφανίζονται οι χάρτες παρά μόνο χ στην θέση των εικόνων ότι και να κάνω με cookies και ασφάλεια. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;
γ.) Περίπου 200 ευρά μου χρειάζονται; Ακόμα δεν έχω πολυκαταλήξει το τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι ακριβώς (εκτος από μια WiFi κάρτα που προφανώς είναι δεδομένο)

----------


## cp

> Βέβαια αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτό, πως μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο, τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται πόσο θα μου κοστίσει, και τι θα κερδίσω από την όλη προσπάθεια εκτός από την χαρά της δημιουργίας!


Διάβασε καλά το FAQ και παρακολούθησε για λίγο το forum. Σύντομα θα μπεις στο νόημα. Οσο για τη nodedb η αλήθεια είναι ότι αργεί να κατεβάσει. Μήπως όμως χρησιμοποιείς παλιό browser?

----------


## papashark

1) Απλά συννεοήσε με το κοντινότερο ΑΡ (δηλαδή με εμένα) για τα περαιτέρω

2) Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει εδώ και 2-3 μέρες η Nodedb και δεν παίζει καλά

3) Είσαι πολύ κοντά μου, σε ποιόν όροφο μένεις ? Πόσους ορόφους έχει σύνολο η πολυκατοικία σου ? Πιθανότατα με ένα 900+ στην ταράτσα να μην χρειάζεσαι καν εξωτερική κεραία. Πρέπει να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω ένα 900+ που έχω εδώ να δούμε εάν κάνεις λινκ χωρίς κεραία.

4) Ανέβα στην ταράτσα και κοίτα στην γωνία Ακτής Μουτσοπούλου και 2ας Μεραρχίας (πάνω από αμέρικαν & KFC) να δεις εάν βλέπεις μία τεράστια τετράγωνη κεραία με πολύ μικρή "μύτη" (ή τσουνί  ::  ) αυτή είναι η grid που έχω βάλει προσωρινά, την Τετάρτη θα φύγει.

5) Καλά περιμένεις να κάνεις λινκ στο Πειραία, την στιγμή που είσαι από το Ζάννειο ? ΠΟΛΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΟ rulez !  ::

----------


## takis

> ...., σε ποιόν όροφο μένεις ? Πόσους ορόφους έχει σύνολο η πολυκατοικία σου ?


Φιλική συμβουλή : Μη του πεις !!!... ειναι απο την πολεοδομία και συνεργάτης του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου...

----------


## terper

> 1) Απλά συννεοήσε με το κοντινότερο ΑΡ (δηλαδή με εμένα) για τα περαιτέρω
> 
> 2) Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει εδώ και 2-3 μέρες η Nodedb και δεν παίζει καλά
> 
> 3) Είσαι πολύ κοντά μου, σε ποιόν όροφο μένεις ? Πόσους ορόφους έχει σύνολο η πολυκατοικία σου ? Πιθανότατα με ένα 900+ στην ταράτσα να μην χρειάζεσαι καν εξωτερική κεραία. Πρέπει να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω ένα 900+ που έχω εδώ να δούμε εάν κάνεις λινκ χωρίς κεραία.
> 
> 4) Ανέβα στην ταράτσα και κοίτα στην γωνία Ακτής Μουτσοπούλου και 2ας Μεραρχίας (πάνω από αμέρικαν & KFC) να δεις εάν βλέπεις μία τεράστια τετράγωνη κεραία με πολύ μικρή "μύτη" (ή τσουνί  ) αυτή είναι η grid που έχω βάλει προσωρινά, την Τετάρτη θα φύγει.
> 
> 5) Καλά περιμένεις να κάνεις λινκ στο Πειραία, την στιγμή που είσαι από το Ζάννειο ? ΠΟΛΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΟ rulez !


1.)Άντε λοιπόν...Ας συνεννοηθούμε!  ::  

2.)Και επιμένει και σήμερα!

3.)Μένω στον 5ο η πολυκατοικία έχει 6 ορόφους και ταράτσα!Όλα νόμιμα με άδεια πολεοδομίας!

4.) Καλά να ανέβω αύριο το πρωί να σου πω αν είναι ακόμα εκεί!(αύριο θα είναι Τετάρτη!)

5. )Με το πολυκλαδικό δεν είχαμε ποτέ ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα!(Αλήθεια πως λέγετε τώρα το πολυκλαδικό?) Η Ιωννίδειος ήταν το κόκκινο πανί μας! By the way...Ποια χρονιά αποφοίτησες;
_(Αν και νομίζω σε είχα ξαναρωτήσει κάποια στιγμή στο Gotoc ή στο ISDN Forum των Delphiforums αν είσαι ο ιδιος Παπακαρχαρίας.Πάντως όπως και να έχει δε θυμάμαι την απάντηση!)_

----------


## papashark

5) Ναι είμαι ο ίδιος παπακαρχαρίας.... Αποφοίτησα το '88 ή το '89 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, πρέπει να το τσεκάρω σε κάποια στιγμή....

----------


## nasos

> 5. )Με το πολυκλαδικό δεν είχαμε ποτέ ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα!(Αλήθεια πως λέγετε τώρα το πολυκλαδικό?) Η Ιωννίδειος ήταν το κόκκινο πανί μας! By the way...Ποια χρονιά αποφοίτησες;


Αχ, τι μου θυμήσατε...  ::   ::   ::  Ιωνίδειος απόφοιτος (περίπου) 1992!

----------


## terper

Για να ανοίξει ο καυγάς...!  ::  
Πλάκα κάνω! Από Ιωννίδειο έχω αρκετούς γνωστούς αλλά μεταγενέσετερων ετών, Μέχρι και γώ είχα κάνει μάθημα στην Ιωννιδειο καθότι φοίτησα στο 38ο Δημοτικό και τότε δεν αρκούσαν οι αίθουσες!
Αλλά εντέλει είμαι απόφοιτος Ζαννείου του '95 !
Ωραία χρόνια!  ::

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ πήγαινα 38ο Δημοτικό, και είχα βγάλει 2 χρονιές στην Ιωννείδιο. Και βέβαια θεωρούμασταν προνομειούχο τμήμα, αφού στην Ιωννείδιο είχαμε ξεχωριστά διαλείματα από το γυμνάσιο/λύκειο, οπότε είχαμε όλη την αυλή δικιά μας, παίζαμε μπάλλα και άλλα, την στιγμή που στο 38ο η ύπαρξη της αυλής ήταν εντελώς διακοσμιτική.....

----------


## takis

::   ::   ::  
Χμμμ...τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου? ? ? 
Ο Mr Papashark *ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ*   ::  του topic ??? Τσκ τσκ τσκ τσκ.......χαχααχχα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## drf

> Χμμμ...τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου? ? ? 
> Ο Mr Papashark *ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ*   του topic ??? Τσκ τσκ τσκ τσκ.......χαχααχχα


make links not off-topics!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Να κάνω βρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση?
Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι πάνω στο awmnhook2, χρησιμοποιώ την ip 10.1.6.254 (ελπίζω να μην χρησιμοποιώ καμια υπάρχουσα ip)

Σε ποιόν ανήκει το interface???
Ρωτάω για να δούμε μήπως γίνεται να σύνδεθούμε. Πάντως πληροφοριακά είμαι συνδεδεμένος με μια omni. Τρελό αλλά πραγματικό. Ελπίζω να έχω απάντηση άμεσα για να δω αν αυριο θα πάω να παρω μια ακόμα grid

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μετά από αρκετη ώρα scannarisma βρήκα τα εξής:

Starting nmap 3.20 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-05-04 20:13 EEST
Interesting ports on 10.1.6.2:
(The 1139 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
3/tcp filtered compressnet
7/tcp open echo
8/tcp filtered unknown
9/tcp filtered discard
12/tcp filtered unknown
13/tcp open daytime
14/tcp filtered unknown
17/tcp open qotd
18/tcp filtered msp
19/tcp open chargen
21/tcp open ftp
23/tcp filtered telnet
30/tcp filtered unknown
31/tcp filtered msg-auth
34/tcp filtered unknown
36/tcp filtered unknown
37/tcp filtered time
39/tcp filtered rlp
42/tcp open nameserver
45/tcp filtered mpm
49/tcp filtered tacacs
53/tcp filtered domain
56/tcp filtered xns-auth
57/tcp filtered priv-term
59/tcp filtered priv-file
65/tcp filtered tacacs-ds
67/tcp filtered dhcpserver
75/tcp filtered priv-dial
78/tcp filtered vettcp
81/tcp filtered hosts2-ns
82/tcp filtered xfer
83/tcp filtered mit-ml-dev
84/tcp filtered ctf
87/tcp filtered priv-term-l
88/tcp filtered kerberos-sec
91/tcp filtered mit-dov
96/tcp filtered dixie
97/tcp filtered swift-rvf
102/tcp filtered iso-tsap
103/tcp filtered gppitnp
104/tcp filtered acr-nema
109/tcp filtered pop-2
111/tcp filtered sunrpc
116/tcp filtered ansanotify
117/tcp filtered uucp-path
123/tcp filtered ntp
127/tcp filtered locus-con
129/tcp filtered pwdgen
130/tcp filtered cisco-fna
135/tcp open loc-srv
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
141/tcp filtered emfis-cntl
154/tcp filtered netsc-prod
156/tcp filtered sqlsrv
157/tcp filtered knet-cmp
159/tcp filtered nss-routing
160/tcp filtered sgmp-traps
161/tcp filtered snmp
167/tcp filtered namp
176/tcp filtered genrad-mux
179/tcp filtered bgp
180/tcp filtered ris
181/tcp filtered unify
185/tcp filtered remote-kis
190/tcp filtered gacp
194/tcp filtered irc
195/tcp filtered dn6-nlm-aud
199/tcp filtered smux
200/tcp filtered src
203/tcp filtered at-3
209/tcp filtered tam
210/tcp filtered z39.50
212/tcp filtered anet
217/tcp filtered dbase
225/tcp filtered unknown
227/tcp filtered unknown
230/tcp filtered unknown
233/tcp filtered unknown
237/tcp filtered unknown
245/tcp filtered link
246/tcp filtered dsp3270
249/tcp filtered unknown
250/tcp filtered unknown
252/tcp filtered unknown
253/tcp filtered unknown
254/tcp filtered unknown
256/tcp filtered FW1-secureremote
257/tcp filtered FW1-mc-fwmodule
263/tcp filtered hdap
270/tcp filtered unknown
272/tcp filtered unknown
273/tcp filtered unknown
279/tcp filtered unknown
286/tcp filtered unknown
288/tcp filtered unknown
290/tcp filtered unknown
293/tcp filtered unknown
304/tcp filtered unknown
305/tcp filtered unknown
316/tcp filtered decauth
324/tcp filtered unknown
327/tcp filtered unknown
329/tcp filtered unknown
330/tcp filtered unknown
331/tcp filtered unknown
334/tcp filtered  unknown
335/tcp filtered unknown
338/tcp filtered unknown
350/tcp filtered matip-type-a
352/tcp filtered dtag-ste-sb
355/tcp filtered datex-asn
362/tcp filtered srssend
365/tcp filtered dtk
369/tcp filtered rpc2portmap
377/tcp filtered tnETOS
379/tcp filtered is99c
390/tcp filtered uis
400/tcp filtered work-sol
402/tcp filtered genie
405/tcp filtered ncld
406/tcp filtered imsp
407/tcp filtered timbuktu
409/tcp filtered prm-nm
411/tcp filtered rmt
414/tcp filtered infoseek
417/tcp filtered onmux
424/tcp filtered opc-job-track
427/tcp filtered svrloc
428/tcp filtered ocs_cmu
432/tcp filtered iasd
433/tcp filtered nnsp
437/tcp filtered comscm
445/tcp open microsoft-ds
449/tcp filtered as-servermap
452/tcp filtered sfs-config
453/tcp filtered creativeserver
459/tcp filtered ampr-rcmd
461/tcp filtered datasurfsrv
464/tcp filtered kpasswd5
467/tcp filtered mylex-mapd
469/tcp filtered rcp
475/tcp filtered tcpnethaspsrv
485/tcp filtered powerburst
486/tcp filtered sstats
492/tcp filtered ticf-1
495/tcp filtered intecourier
497/tcp filtered dantz
501/tcp filtered stmf
507/tcp filtered crs
510/tcp filtered fcp
511/tcp filtered passgo
524/tcp filtered ncp
527/tcp filtered stx
528/tcp filtered custix
539/tcp filtered apertus-ldp
548/tcp filtered afpovertcp
549/tcp filtered idfp
553/tcp filtered pirp
554/tcp filtered rtsp
555/tcp filtered dsf
564/tcp filtered 9pfs
565/tcp filtered whoami
567/tcp filtered banyan-rpc
568/tcp filtered ms-shuttle
579/tcp filtered decbsrv
582/tcp filtered scc-security
583/tcp filtered philips-vc
585/tcp filtered imap4-ssl
589/tcp filtered eyelink
592/tcp filtered eudora-set
604/tcp filtered unknown
612/tcp filtered unknown
615/tcp filtered unknown
622/tcp filtered unknown
628/tcp filtered qmqp
631/tcp filtered ipp
634/tcp filtered ginad
635/tcp filtered unknown
636/tcp filtered ldapssl
637/tcp filtered lanserver
639/tcp filtered unknown
640/tcp filtered unknown
644/tcp filtered unknown
648/tcp filtered unknown
649/tcp filtered unknown
658/tcp filtered unknown
659/tcp filtered unknown
663/tcp filtered unknown
666/tcp filtered doom
669/tcp filtered unknown
670/tcp filtered unknown
675/tcp filtered unknown
678/tcp filtered unknown
684/tcp filtered unknown
687/tcp filtered unknown
689/tcp filtered unknown
690/tcp filtered unknown
694/tcp filtered unknown
697/tcp filtered unknown
706/tcp filtered silc
710/tcp filtered unknown
711/tcp filtered unknown
717/tcp filtered unknown
720/tcp filtered unknown
726/tcp filtered unknown
731/tcp filtered netviewdm3
733/tcp filtered unknown
735/tcp filtered unknown
736/tcp filtered unknown
738/tcp filtered unknown
740/tcp filtered netcp
743/tcp filtered unknown
744/tcp filtered flexlm
749/tcp filtered kerberos-adm
761/tcp filtered kpasswd
768/tcp filtered unknown
770/tcp filtered cadlock
771/tcp filtered rtip
776/tcp filtered wpages
782/tcp filtered hp-managed-node
784/tcp filtered unknown
785/tcp filtered unknown
789/tcp filtered unknown
792/tcp filtered unknown
802/tcp filtered unknown
805/tcp filtered unknown
807/tcp filtered unknown
810/tcp filtered unknown
819/tcp filtered unknown
823/tcp filtered unknown
824/tcp filtered unknown
829/tcp filtered unknown
835/tcp filtered unknown
840/tcp filtered unknown
843/tcp filtered unknown
846/tcp filtered unknown
851/tcp filtered unknown
853/tcp filtered unknown
860/tcp filtered unknown
863/tcp filtered unknown
864/tcp filtered unknown
866/tcp filtered unknown
867/tcp filtered unknown
870/tcp filtered unknown
871/tcp filtered supfilesrv
872/tcp filtered unknown
876/tcp filtered unknown
877/tcp filtered unknown
878/tcp filtered unknown
879/tcp filtered unknown
882/tcp filtered unknown
885/tcp filtered unknown
888/tcp filtered accessbuilder
889/tcp filtered unknown
891/tcp filtered unknown
906/tcp filtered unknown
911/tcp filtered unknown
916/tcp filtered unknown
917/tcp filtered unknown
922/tcp filtered unknown
924/tcp filtered unknown
926/tcp filtered unknown
927/tcp filtered unknown
931/tcp filtered unknown
933/tcp filtered unknown
944/tcp filtered unknown
945/tcp filtered unknown
947/tcp filtered unknown
952/tcp filtered unknown
965/tcp filtered unknown
967/tcp filtered unknown
975/tcp filtered securenetpro-sensor
976/tcp filtered unknown
980/tcp filtered unknown
985/tcp filtered unknown
988/tcp filtered unknown
990/tcp filtered ftps
993/tcp filtered imaps
994/tcp filtered ircs
995/tcp filtered pop3s
997/tcp filtered maitrd
1000/tcp filtered cadlock
1004/tcp filtered unknown
1008/tcp filtered ufsd
1012/tcp filtered unknown
1019/tcp filtered unknown
1021/tcp filtered unknown
1022/tcp filtered unknown
1025/tcp open NFS-or-IIS
1026/tcp open LSA-or-nterm
1027/tcp open IIS
1031/tcp filtered iad2
1032/tcp open iad3
1080/tcp filtered socks
1083/tcp filtered ansoft-lm-1
1084/tcp filtered ansoft-lm-2
1103/tcp filtered xaudio
1112/tcp filtered msql
1127/tcp filtered supfiledbg
1356/tcp filtered cuillamartin
1362/tcp filtered timeflies
1363/tcp filtered ndm-requester
1368/tcp filtered screencast
1369/tcp filtered gv-us
1374/tcp filtered molly
1379/tcp filtered dbreporter
1388/tcp filtered objective-dbc
1391/tcp filtered iclpv-sas
1393/tcp filtered iclpv-nls
1396/tcp filtered dvl-activemail
1397/tcp filtered audio-activmail
1400/tcp filtered cadkey-tablet
1402/tcp filtered prm-sm-np
1405/tcp filtered ibm-res
1411/tcp filtered af
1413/tcp filtered innosys-acl
1415/tcp filtered dbstar
1417/tcp filtered timbuktu-srv1
1424/tcp filtered hybrid
1425/tcp  filtered zion-lm
1433/tcp filtered ms-sql-s
1441/tcp filtered cadis-1
1442/tcp filtered cadis-2
1443/tcp filtered ies-lm
1447/tcp filtered apri-lm
1451/tcp filtered infoman
1454/tcp filtered interhdl_elmd
1455/tcp filtered esl-lm
1461/tcp filtered ibm_wrless_lan
1465/tcp filtered pipes
1470/tcp filtered uaiact
1472/tcp filtered csdm
1479/tcp filtered dberegister
1485/tcp filtered lansource
1486/tcp filtered nms_topo_serv
1489/tcp filtered dmdocbroker
1490/tcp filtered insitu-conf
1493/tcp filtered netmap_lm
1494/tcp filtered citrix-ica
1502/tcp filtered shivadiscovery
1508/tcp filtered diagmond
1515/tcp filtered ifor-protocol
1517/tcp filtered vpac
1518/tcp filtered vpvd
1524/tcp filtered ingreslock
1529/tcp filtered support
1536/tcp filtered ampr-inter
1537/tcp filtered sdsc-lm
1539/tcp filtered intellistor-lm
1541/tcp filtered rds2
1545/tcp filtered vistium-share
1552/tcp filtered pciarray
1651/tcp filtered shiva_confsrvr
1652/tcp filtered xnmp
1662/tcp filtered netview-aix-2
1664/tcp filtered netview-aix-4
1665/tcp filtered netview-aix-5
1667/tcp filtered netview-aix-7
1668/tcp filtered netview-aix-8
1669/tcp filtered netview-aix-9
1680/tcp filtered CarbonCopy
1723/tcp open pptp
1755/tcp filtered wms
1986/tcp filtered licensedaemon
1988/tcp filtered tr-rsrb-p2
1991/tcp filtered stun-p2
1996/tcp filtered tr-rsrb-port
2000/tcp filtered callbook
2003/tcp filtered cfingerd
2007/tcp filtered dectalk
2008/tcp filtered conf
2012/tcp filtered ttyinfo
2013/tcp filtered raid-am
2015/tcp filtered cypress
2018/tcp filtered terminaldb
2019/tcp filtered whosockami
2022/tcp filtered down
2035/tcp filtered imsldoc
2038/tcp filtered objectmanager
2040/tcp filtered lam
2043/tcp filtered isis-bcast
2064/tcp filtered dnet-keyproxy
2105/tcp filtered eklogin
2120/tcp filtered kauth
2241/tcp filtered ivsd
2401/tcp filtered cvspserver
2431/tcp filtered venus-se
2432/tcp filtered codasrv
2501/tcp filtered rtsclient
2627/tcp filtered webster
2766/tcp filtered listen
2784/tcp filtered www-dev
2998/tcp filtered iss-realsec
3001/tcp filtered nessusd
3005/tcp filtered deslogin
3052/tcp filtered PowerChute
3086/tcp filtered sj3
3264/tcp filtered ccmail
3269/tcp filtered globalcatLDAPssl
3333/tcp filtered dec-notes
3372/tcp filtered msdtc
3389/tcp open ms-term-serv
3455/tcp filtered prsvp
3456/tcp filtered vat
3457/tcp filtered vat-control
3900/tcp filtered udt_os
4133/tcp filtered nuts_bootp
4444/tcp filtered krb524
4559/tcp filtered hylafax
4672/tcp filtered rfa
5102/tcp filtered admeng
5145/tcp filtered rmonitor_secure
5191/tcp filtered aol-1
5236/tcp filtered padl2sim
5400/tcp filtered pcduo-old
5510/tcp filtered secureidprop
5520/tcp filtered sdlog
5550/tcp filtered sdadmind
5680/tcp filtered canna
5713/tcp filtered proshareaudio
5716/tcp filtered prosharerequest
5801/tcp filtered vnc-http-1
5803/tcp filtered vnc-http-3
5900/tcp filtered vnc
5902/tcp filtered vnc-2
5977/tcp filtered ncd-pref-tcp
5978/tcp filtered ncd-diag-tcp
5997/tcp filtered ncd-pref
6001/tcp filtered X11:1
6009/tcp filtered X11:9
6050/tcp filtered arcserve
6101/tcp filtered VeritasBackupExec
6110/tcp filtered softcm
6142/tcp filtered aspentec-lm
6143/tcp filtered watershed-lm
6144/tcp filtered statsci1-lm
6145/tcp filtered statsci2-lm
6346/tcp filtered gnutella
6502/tcp filtered netop-rc
6588/tcp filtered analogx
6666/tcp open irc-serv
6667/tcp filtered irc
6699/tcp filtered napster
7002/tcp filtered afs3-prserver
7006/tcp filtered afs3-errors
7007/tcp open afs3-bos
7008/tcp filtered afs3-update
7201/tcp filtered dlip
7326/tcp filtered icb
8007/tcp filtered ajp12
8080/tcp filtered http-proxy
8082/tcp filtered blackice-alerts
8443/tcp filtered https-alt
9090/tcp filtered zeus-admin
9876/tcp filtered sd
9992/tcp filtered issc
9999/tcp filtered abyss
12000/tcp filtered cce4x
13702/tcp filtered VeritasNetbackup
13713/tcp filtered VeritasNetbackup
13721/tcp filtered VeritasNetbackup
16959/tcp filtered subseven
17007/tcp filtered isode-dua
17300/tcp filtered kuang2
18000/tcp filtered biimenu
20005/tcp filtered btx
26208/tcp filtered wnn6_DS
27665/tcp filtered Trinoo_Master
43188/tcp filtered reachout
44443/tcp filtered coldfusion-auth
54320/tcp filtered bo2k
65301/tcp filtered pcanywhere

All 1611 scanned ports on 10.1.6.20 are: filtered

Interesting ports on 10.1.6.150:
(The 1607 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
135/tcp open loc-srv
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
1025/tcp open NFS-or-IIS
5000/tcp open UPnP

Interesting ports on 10.1.6.183:
(The 1603 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
21/tcp open ftp
135/tcp open loc-srv
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
445/tcp open microsoft-ds
1025/tcp open NFS-or-IIS
1026/tcp open LSA-or-nterm
2105/tcp open eklogin
5000/tcp open UPnP

Interesting ports on 10.1.6.184:
(The 1606 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
135/tcp open loc-srv
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
445/tcp open microsoft-ds
1025/tcp open NFS-or-IIS
5000/tcp open UPnP

Interesting ports on 10.1.6.195:
(The 1610 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
80/tcp open http

Interesting ports on 10.1.6.254:
(The 1607 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port State Service
22/tcp open ssh
111/tcp open sunrpc
2601/tcp open zebra
2602/tcp open ripd

----------


## nasos

> Να κάνω βρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση?
> Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι πάνω στο awmnhook2, χρησιμοποιώ την ip 10.1.6.254 (ελπίζω να μην χρησιμοποιώ καμια υπάρχουσα ip)
> Σε ποιόν ανήκει το interface???


Οπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο, μάλλον ανήκει στον Μπάμπη-macrx. AP με ESSID awmnhook2 λογικά πρέπει να είναι αυτός, γιατί ο Χρήστος-Hook είναι client επάνω του (με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι εγώ αποκομμένος...  ::  ).




> Ρωτάω για να δούμε μήπως γίνεται να σύνδεθούμε. Πάντως πληροφοριακά είμαι συνδεδεμένος με μια omni. Τρελό αλλά πραγματικό. Ελπίζω να έχω απάντηση άμεσα για να δω αν αυριο θα πάω να παρω μια ακόμα grid


Ας περιμένουμε να μπει η κεραία στον Π. Ηλία, να δω τι πιάνω κι εγώ για να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση. Ελπίζω να μην μπήκε σήμερα γιατί πριν 10' έκανα ένα scan 360 μοίρες (ας είναι καλά ο ρότορας!) και δεν έπιασα τίποτα καινούργιο. Πάντως αν πάνε όλα καλά, και έχω σύνδεση τόσο καλή όσο είχα και με τον Χρήστο την περασμένη εβδομάδα, θα πάρουμε μαζί δυό κεραίες αφού έχουμε πολύ καλό σήμα μεταξύ μας και θα κάνουμε ένα βήμα παραπάνω στο backbone, με σύνδεση Πειραιά-Καλλιθέα-Ν. Σμύρνη-Ν. Κόσμο...!

----------


## vegos

> Οπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο, μάλλον ανήκει στον Μπάμπη-macrx. AP με ESSID awmnhook2 λογικά πρέπει να είναι αυτός, γιατί ο Χρήστος-Hook είναι client επάνω του (με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι εγώ αποκομμένος...  ).


Άσχετο, αλλά με 7db omni και dlink 900 "τον έχω" σε όλα τα scans !!!

----------


## rentis_city

> ας είναι καλά ο ρότορας!


Νάσο πες μας περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, πόσο έκανε, τι μαστορέματα 
θέλει κλπ.  εδώ

----------


## drf

το awmnhook2 είναι το AP του MACRX στη Νίκαια!

το 10.1.6.2 είναι ο router server που βρήσκεται στο hook.

το 10.1.6.20 είναι το AP μου.

εαν θες να συνδεθείς σε αυτό το ΑΡ θα πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή με το hook.

καλή τύχη.  ::

----------


## papashark

Τώρα θα τα πω εγώ.....

Μα καλά ssid awmnhook2 στην ταράτσα του macrx......

Ποιανού μ@λ@κί@ ιδέα ήταν ?

Το Ηοοκ ? Θα τον κρεμάσω από τον τρούλο του προφήτη ηλία.....

Και μου έλεγε ο Vegos ότι τον έπιασε και εγώ έλεγα όχι δεν είναι δυνατόν, ψέματα μου λες......

----------


## papashark

Meeting κέντρου Πειραιά

*Την Κυριακή, στις 19:00 στην καφετέρια Porto Leone στον Προφήτη Ηλία !*

άντε να τα πούμε λίγο από κοντά και μετά να πάμε να χτυπάμε πόρτα πόρτα να ζητήσουμε για ελεημοσύνη λίγη ταράτσα....

_Εγώ και ο Hook, θα πάμε λίγο πιο νωρίς, πρέπει να τον κρεμάσω στο τρούλο παραδίπλα....._

----------


## nasos

> άντε να τα πούμε λίγο από κοντά και μετά να πάμε να χτυπάμε πόρτα πόρτα να ζητήσουμε για ελεημοσύνη λίγη ταράτσα....


Δεν έκατσε τελικά η φάση που έλεγε ο Χρήστος για κάποιον που βρήκατε εκεί, για να στήσετε τα συμπράγκαλα;

----------


## smarag

> Meeting κέντρου Πειραιά
> 
> *Την Κυριακή, στις 19:00 στην καφετέρια Porto Leone στον Προφήτη Ηλία !*
> 
> άντε να τα πούμε λίγο από κοντά και μετά να πάμε να χτυπάμε πόρτα πόρτα να ζητήσουμε για ελεημοσύνη λίγη ταράτσα....
> 
> _Εγώ και ο Hook, θα πάμε λίγο πιο νωρίς, πρέπει να τον κρεμάσω στο τρούλο παραδίπλα....._


Ελπιζω να σας προλαβω διοτι νωριτερα εχω μια δουλεια στον κολωνο!

----------


## drf

> Meeting κέντρου Πειραιά
> 
> *Την Κυριακή, στις 19:00 στην καφετέρια Porto Leone στον Προφήτη Ηλία !*
> 
> άντε να τα πούμε λίγο από κοντά και μετά να πάμε να χτυπάμε πόρτα πόρτα να ζητήσουμε για ελεημοσύνη λίγη ταράτσα....
> 
> _Εγώ και ο Hook, θα πάμε λίγο πιο νωρίς, πρέπει να τον κρεμάσω στο τρούλο παραδίπλα....._


εγώ θα είμαι! δε ξέρω εάν μπει ή όχι το ΑΡ τελικά αλλά είναι καλό σημείο για φωτογραφίες!  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Ρε παιδιά κι εγώ θέλω να'ρθω, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως!  ::  
Δεν έχω και μεταφορικό μέσο...  ::  
Άμα είναι, με κανά λεωφορείο...
Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε καλύτερα στο Πασαλιμάνι???
Νομίζω ότι θα βολεύει περισσότερο!  ::

----------


## airmark

> Meeting κέντρου Πειραιά
> 
> *Την Κυριακή, στις 19:00 στην καφετέρια Porto Leone στον Προφήτη Ηλία !*
> [/i]


Μα... την ώρα του αγώνα??????????  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Xm..... Δίκιο έχετε !

Να το κάνουμε άλλη ώρα, νωρίς το μεσημέρι, να μην φάμε και όλη την μέρα.....

Τι λέτε για ίδιο μέρος, αλλά κατά τις 12:00 το μεσημέρι ?

----------


## smarag

> Xm..... Δίκιο έχετε !
> 
> Να το κάνουμε άλλη ώρα, νωρίς το μεσημέρι, να μην φάμε και όλη την μέρα.....
> 
> Τι λέτε για ίδιο μέρος, αλλά κατά τις 12:00 το μεσημέρι ?



Σαββατο απογευματακι ισως βολευει καλυτερα τι λετε?

----------


## papashark

Και σάββατο το κάνουμε, δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αρκεί να μπορούν Hook, Drf και ίσως οι B52, Macrx, Shok.

Α ! Και όταν θα πάμε, καλά θα είναι εάν μπορείς να γυρίσεις καμιά κεραιούλα προς τα εκεί πάνω να δούμε τι γίνετε, εάν δεν έχεις κεραιούλα, πες μου να σου φέρω στο μαγαζί μαζί με Pigtail

----------


## smarag

> Και σάββατο το κάνουμε, δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αρκεί να μπορούν Hook, Drf και ίσως οι B52, Macrx, Shok.
> 
> Α ! Και όταν θα πάμε, καλά θα είναι εάν μπορείς να γυρίσεις καμιά κεραιούλα προς τα εκεί πάνω να δούμε τι γίνετε, εάν δεν έχεις κεραιούλα, πες μου να σου φέρω στο μαγαζί μαζί με Pigtail



Den exo kaireoula, opos episis den blepo profiti ilia dioti me krivoun ktiria

----------


## papashark

Τι θα γίνει βρε παλιοκοπρίτες του Πειραιά ?

Θα το κάνουμε Κυριακή μεσημέρι στις 12:00 ή το Σάββατο απόγευμα στις 17:00, δεν σας βλέπω και πολύ ενεργητικούς....

Φοβάμαι ότι κακός είπα να το αλλάξουμε ώρα, έπρεπε να είχα γράψει τον αγώνα στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια και να το είχα αφήσει στις Κυριακή/17:00....... @#$([email protected])%)()$%[email protected](%!)$#5  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Τι θα γίνει βρε παλιοκοπρίτες του Πειραιά ?
> 
> Θα το κάνουμε Κυριακή μεσημέρι στις 12:00 ή το Σάββατο απόγευμα στις 17:00, δεν σας βλέπω και πολύ ενεργητικούς....
> 
> Φοβάμαι ότι κακός είπα να το αλλάξουμε ώρα, έπρεπε να είχα γράψει τον αγώνα στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια και να το είχα αφήσει στις Κυριακή/17:00....... @#$([email protected])%)()$%[email protected](%!)$#5



Εγω μπορω σιγουρα το Σαββατο ... Σε βλεπω να βρεθουμε η δυο μας...  ::

----------


## dti

Με εξουσιοδότηση από τον papashark, η συνάντηση θα γίνει το Σάββατο στις 17:00 .

----------


## nasos

> Με εξουσιοδότηση από τον papashark, η συνάντηση θα γίνει το Σάββατο στις 17:00 .


Αν και με πρόλαβε ο dti, εγώ είμαι οκ για Σάββατο 17:00.

----------


## drf

ok gia [email protected]!  ::

----------


## airmark

Ωραία ώρα βρήκα να μπω για να το δω το μήνυμα (ενώ ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι θα προχωρούσε η πρόταση για Κυριακή μεσημέρι 12:00)...  ::  
Ένιγουέι, ελπίζω να προέκυψαν κάποια θετικά στοιχεία από τη συνάντηση...

----------


## drf

> Ωραία ώρα βρήκα να μπω για να το δω το μήνυμα (ενώ ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι θα προχωρούσε η πρόταση για Κυριακή μεσημέρι 12:00)...  
> Ένιγουέι, ελπίζω να προέκυψαν κάποια θετικά στοιχεία από τη συνάντηση...


μα δεν έλαβες το sms μου ;  ::

----------


## airmark

oh sh*t....
πάω να δω το κουνητό μου !!!...
(το σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν το *διάβασα*... (πάω να δω αν το έλαβα)...

----------


## airmark

τώρα το διάβασα...  ::  

τέσπα...

για δώσε ένα ριπόρτ του μήτινγκ...

----------


## drf

τα αποτελέσματα του mtg ήταν τα εξής:

1. Το ΑΡ που έβαλε ο hook στο Π.Ηλια ,προς το παρόν σήμερα δε δούλεψε! περισσότερα αύριο.
2. Στη καφέ που είμασταν , επίσημα ΔΕΝ έχουμε πρόσβαση για "hotspot"!
3. Με δύο "black panthers omni 9dbi" ακούσαμε τα εξής APS:

drf,papashark,macrx,smarag


Περισσότερα minutes από papashark.

Ακολουθούν οι σχετικές φωτόζζ

----------


## airmark

πολύ καλό φωτορεπορτάζ... 
 ::

----------


## nasos

Ας μην ξεχάσουμε κι αυτή...!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Ας μην ξεχάσουμε κι αυτή...!



Ήρθαν τα Aliens ! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos

Ω ναι, είναι αλήθεια...! Συνδέθηκα μόνιμα πλέον. Αφού πήρα ένα dlink και μια κεραία, πήγα σήμερα στο σπίτι του Χρήστου-Hook και τα στήσαμε στον περιοβόητο hookιστό που ζουν οι άλλες δύο grid για τα link με B52 και macrx. Με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις (λίγο αριστερά, λίγο δεξιά) σταθεροποιήθηκε η σύνδεση στα 5.5Mb. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα στήσω και μια άλλη κεραία σπίτι μου, με την omni του Γιάννη-JS προς το παρόν και με την grid του Χάρη-Middle_East_West μόνιμα μετά, και αφού ρυθμίσουμε το linux παρέα με τον Χάρη (αχ, θα αποχωριστώ τα αγαπημένα μου W2000/Server, αλλα δεν μπορώ να δώ και τις δύο Senao από τα Windows  ::  ), το δίκτυο θα επεκταθεί ακόμα κι άλλο!

Χρήστο σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθειά σου και την παραχώρηση της ταράτσας σου!

----------


## hook

LOIPON EXOUME KAI LEME!

to link me ton naso mia xara einai mono pou exei ena problhma kai malon tha prepei na tsakothoume me to limenarxeio gia na to lisoume!
kamia fora erxontai kai arazoune kati poly megala plia mprosta apo to spiti mou! alla otan leme megala enooume MEGALA opos to milenium pou einai ena apo ta magalitera krouazieroploia pou yparxoun! kai otan erxontai feygei to link!!!!! apisteyto
-----------------------------------------------
Tora Na sas po ti paizei me ton P hlia exei stithei apo mena ekei h sector kai o router tou papashark alla den douleyei katholou !!!! ypopsiazomai oti kathos sikona ton isto tha bgike to trofodotiko apo thn priza mesa sto kouti!!!! to thema einai oti to palikari pou exei to spiti einai dyseyreto!!! kai otan mporo ego den mporei aytos ktl ktl kai etsi exo stisei apeires fores ton pano ! sygnomh! Parola ayta pisteyo oti h thesh pou exei mpei einai prosorinh! exo allo ena spiti ligo poio pano alla prepei na kano dimosies sxeseis gia na paro access kai den einai shgouro oti tha dextei!!!tha to prospathiso omos! 
ayta gia thn ora

----------


## nasos

Η σύνδεση με Καλλιθέα και πέρα είναι γεγονός και με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (>500KB/s).

----------


## FIREBALL

Το μεγάλο "Χ" εγώ δεν βλέπω!!!  ::  Απ' οτι βλέπω στην φωτογραφία κάπου εκέι πρέπει να μένω και εγώ. Αν και βλέπω πολύ καλά Π. Ηλία. Άντε και PWMN...  ::   ::

----------


## nasos

> Το μεγάλο "Χ" εγώ δεν βλέπω!!!  Απ' οτι βλέπω στην φωτογραφία κάπου εκέι πρέπει να μένω και εγώ. Αν και βλέπω πολύ καλά Π. Ηλία. Άντε και PWMN...


Είναι το πιο ψηλό σημείο στο βάθος, ανάμεσα στους δύο θερμοσίφωνες.  ::  Αν είσαι πάντως ψηλά στην Ευαγγελίστρια, ίσως να βλέπεις κι εμένα. Κάνε μια δοκιμή όταν είσαι έτοιμος, δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Την μεριά του Π. Ηλία που βλέπεις πάντως την βλέπω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν νομίζω να δουλέψει καμία sector προς τα εμάς σύντομα. Θα εξυπηρετεί το Πασαλιμάνι.

Οσο για PWMN δεν νομίζω πως τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα. Ολοι μια ομάδα είμαστε...!  ::

----------


## drf

μήπως είναι καιρός να αναδιοργανωθούμε πάλι και να κανονίσουμε ένα mtg για καφε/γνωριμία την Κυριακή μιας και έχουμε και νέα μέλη στο "club" ;  ::

----------


## JS

Symfwnw oso den paei  :: 
Aplws ksekiniste kana post sto analogo meeting na to doun oloi  :: 

ps. Emeis apo to diktuo N.Smyrnis/Kallitheas mporoume na erthoume ??? pleeeeeease..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## drf

> Symfwnw oso den paei 
> Aplws ksekiniste kana post sto analogo meeting na to doun oloi 
> 
> ps. Emeis apo to diktuo N.Smyrnis/Kallitheas mporoume na erthoume ??? pleeeeeease..



φυσικά όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε!!  ::

----------


## nasos

> μήπως είναι καιρός να αναδιοργανωθούμε πάλι και να κανονίσουμε ένα mtg για καφε/γνωριμία την Κυριακή μιας και έχουμε και νέα μέλη στο "club" ;


Ναι, καλή ιδέα. Βέβαια θα προτιμούσα Σάββατο όπως την άλλη φορά, αλλά ό,τι θέλει ο λαός! Υπ'όψην όμως πως έχουμε και formula 1 αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο...  ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> μήπως είναι καιρός να αναδιοργανωθούμε πάλι και να κανονίσουμε ένα mtg για καφε/γνωριμία την Κυριακή μιας και έχουμε και νέα μέλη στο "club" ; 
> 
> 
> Ναι, καλή ιδέα. Βέβαια θα προτιμούσα Σάββατο όπως την άλλη φορά, αλλά ό,τι θέλει ο λαός! Υπ'όψην όμως πως έχουμε και formula 1 αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο...


μιας και κάποια συγκεκριμένα μέλη είναι εντός επαρχίας αυτό το ΣΚ το οργανώνουμε την Τρίτη..

περισσότερα στο σχετικο thread:

*http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2021*

----------


## drf

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!


ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS*

----------


## nasos

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS*


Για πες μας και από που μέχρι που καλύπτει.

----------


## dti

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS*


Σύμπτωση: ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ο αντίστοιχος του Προφήτη Ηλία (στην Αθήνα όμως) ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!

...και διασυνδέει πλέον σχεδόν *ΟΛΟ* το awmn .

----------


## MAuVE

> Σύμπτωση: ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ο αντίστοιχος του Προφήτη Ηλία (στην Αθήνα όμως) ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!.


Κάτι άκουσα για τον Προφήτη Ιεζεκιήλ Αθηνών

----------


## FIREBALL

ΓΙΑ το PWMN έκανα πλάκα μην γίνει καμια παρεξήγηση!!!  ::  Αυτά και ελπίζω να τα πούμε απο κοντά. Τελικά δουλεύει στον Π. Ηλία; Απο εκεί θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέομαι αν είναι ΟΚ. Utp έχω, pc έχω μόνο ένα AP λείπει και κεραία αν χρειαστεί. Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί. Εδώ είναι και μια φωτογραφία προς Π. Ηλία. Βλέπω παρα πολύ καλα απο την πλευρά προς τον Κεράνη.

----------


## drf

Νasos: no tested yet..!  ::  περιμένουμε σύντομα δοκιμές! Στο σημείο που είναι βλέπει από αντικαρκινικό μέχρι Δραπετσώνα. Ανοιγμα κεραίας sector 120μοίρες εάν θυμάμαι σωστά!


Fireball: Εσύ το βλέπεις το ΑΡ , με μια μικρή κεραιούλα από εκεί που είναι η φωτό θα έχεις σύνδεση. 



σύντομα περισσότερες δοκιμές και διασυνδέσεις!  ::

----------


## nasos

> Νasos: no tested yet..!  περιμένουμε σύντομα δοκιμές! Στο σημείο που είναι βλέπει από αντικαρκινικό μέχρι Δραπετσώνα. Ανοιγμα κεραίας sector 120μοίρες εάν θυμάμαι σωστά!


Το καλό είναι πως την πιάνω με την omni μου, το οποίο σημαίνει πως σίγουρα θα την πιάνω με την grid. Θ'αγκαρέψω κανέναν με laptop να κάνουμε δοκιμή, γιατί τώρα που έβαλα linux πρέπει να ξεχάσω το netstumbler...  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Μακάρι να δουλέψει γρήγορα.Δηλαδή με μια κεραία 10dB θα είμαι οκ; Θέλω να πάω να αγοράσω κεραία. Έλεγα να πάρω μια 24dB αλλά τι να τα κάνω αν είναι έτσι. Θα τα πούμε και απο κοντά αύριο.

----------


## hook

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS*


Malon den ta les kala  :: 
O P hlias DOULEYE san AP alla tora poia kapoios ton GYRISE SE CLIENT kapou pou den mporei na syndethei !!!!!  :: 

xexe pali tha trexo se taratses!!!!  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS* 
> 
> 
> Malon den ta les kala 
> ...



Γιαυτο το λογο τωρα που θα το γυρισεις παλι στα κανονικα του επιπεδα πρεπει να ξεχασεις το password. Με αποτελεσμα να μην μπενεις ουτε ο ιδιος για να μην ξανατρεχεις...

----------


## airmark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS* 
> 
> 
> Malon den ta les kala 
> ...


  ::   ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ Ο ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΝIΣΤΗΤΕ: 00-80-C8-03-52-71 *AWMN-PHLIAS* 
> 
> 
> Malon den ta les kala 
> ...



ή μήπως θα πρέπει να στείλουμε το Μάρκο ως υπεύθυνο να μαθαίνει κιόλας;  ::

----------


## airmark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> ...


  ::  
 ::  
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Ψάχνοντας το forum έπεσα εδώ.http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...er=asc&start=0


> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Δεκ 24, 2002 12:46 am Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ !!!!!


To πρώτο post για Πειραιά?Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα τι έχει αλλάξει ?Αναρωτηθήτε και συσπειρωθήτε για νέα έργα....Ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ?
ΠΕΡΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ ΣΟΥ............

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Να είσαι καλά που ξέθαψες αυτό το thread. Μου θύμισε πολύ καλές εποχές (Πού σαι ρε Νάσο!)

----------


## nikpanGR

Aλήθεια θα γυρίσουν πίσω αυτές οι εποχές?Τι καλά πού θα ήταν .......αλλά να είχαμε τις γνώσεις που έχουμε τώρα....  ::

----------

